# Space wolves Vs Necrons



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey looking for some tips on dealing with a necron army, and for the overall style of the army.
Contemplating a few ideas, either a wulfen combat army, or a outflanking army with scouts and mark of the hunter, maybe drop pods? Or should I just try and outshoot them?
Iv not played a game with the new edition, and for a while before that actually. Any advice would be helpful.
Cheers 
The Gunslinger


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

What does your opponent usually field for Necrons?

Necrons are known not to be too great in close combat, minus a few units.

Also, destroy each unit one at a time to prevent Reconstruction Protocols from kicking in. As long as one like model survives (like a warrior), then they can all attempt to get back up.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i have no idea we are making new lists in secret type thing, no idea what he will bring


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Either out fight him as sw, because you have beastly cc units that can tank damage, such as thunder cav or WGTs. Shoot lychguard and praetorians, but combat warriors and stuff. A few las/ missile fangs could be of use to crack the av13 tanks. As SW, I would say out fight them if you can - gauss thankfully has less effect on infantry than vehicles. If running dreads I would say put them slightly behind the main line so that they aren't gaussed to death immediately, and try to punish the necron player for doing it instead of engaging the infantry. Just watch out for shenanigans such as night scythes and veils, if list tailoring, then maybe try either spamming vehicles or take as few as possible.


----------

